# Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

Pressemeldung







*Dr. Gero Hocker, FDP: 
Angler und Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als alle anderen Naturschutzorganisationen​*

Anbei Auszüge aus Gero Hockers Haushaltsrede im niedersächsischen Landtag, bei denen er aufs Angeln eingeht:
[youtube1]m4QGDSPz1OI[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/m4QGDSPz1OI


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Ab Minute 2.38 gehts um uns Angler.

Dr. Hocker kennt ihr schon von unserer Berichterstattung:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317166

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320176

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319921

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4585151

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4566486


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dr. Gero Hocker von der Niedersachsen FDP fordert, dass sich auch die Regierung in Niedersachsen eindeutig pro Angler und gegen PETA positioniert.
> 
> http://www.fdp-nds.de/fdp-aktuell/n...detail&cHash=6d0b188b42e6b690e19fb07b044b7481
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Der teilt richtig gut aus - hervorragend.....

"Angler und Jäger sind geprüft - ihre NABU- und BUND - "Experten" zahlen nur Mitgliedsbeitrag" (das EINZIGE Argument pro Prüfung, das ich kenne)....

;.-)))))


----------



## Hechtbär (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Klasse Rede vom Kameraden Hocker! :m

 Hatte gehofft, das er dem Angesprochenen noch irgendwas an den Kopf wirft... Wasserglas, Schlüsselbund oder so... Nen verfaulter Fisch wäre sogar nen Statement gewesen! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft, das er dem Angesprochenen noch irgendwas an den Kopf wirft... Wasserglas, Schlüsselbund oder so... *Nen verfaulter Fisch wäre sogar nen Statement gewesen*! :vik:


:q:q:q


----------



## Deep Down (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Der Hocker hat es jetzt ja richtig drauf und macht das erkennbar "Locker vom Hocker"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Wenn ich dran denke, dass der Dr. Hocker aus der gleichen Partei kommt wie die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Frau Dr. als Präsine des DAFV - da schüttelts mich.....

Und ich konnte ihn ja persönlich kennen lernen.

Der setzt sich wirklich konkret ein für Angler - unabhängig der Partei ist das einfach zu loben!!

Und umso dankbarer bin ich für solche Reden pro Angler....

Vom DAFV werden wir die nicht hören....


----------



## prinz1 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Hallo!
Klasse Mann, der Dr., da ziehe ich gerne meinen (nicht vorhandenen) Hut.
Was mir mehr als sauer aufstößt, ist der äußerst verhaltene Beifall nach seiner Rede.
Was für Spinner sitzen da bloß in der Mehrheit im Landtag????????

Aber ich will hoffen, das der Gero Hocker die Jungs und Mädels dort mal so richtig "vom Hocker reißt" und den verblendeten "Natur muß vor Menschen geschützt werden"- Idioten den Marsch bläst.

In diesem Sinne: Weiter so, Herr Doktor und Danke dafür!

der prinz


----------



## Ukel (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Da könnte man glatt auf die Idee kommen, Frau Dr. gegen Herrn Dr. auszutauschen, das würde beim DAFV einen Quantensprung nach oben bringen. Fragt sich nur, wie der Rest der Truppe das beim Sesselpu..... verkraften würde :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*



Ukel schrieb:


> . Fragt sich nur, wie der Rest der Truppe das beim Sesselpu..... verkraften würde :m


----------



## Heidechopper (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Wer echt super, wenn sich da noch mehr diese Ansichten des Herrn Hocker zu eigen machen täten. #6#6#6
  Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

So ist es..........


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Ich habe es schon ende der 90er gesagt wir brauchen eine Angler Jäger Naturnutzer Partei.

Am anfang hat man über sie gelacht,dann wurd  sie "beschossen" dann keimte sie auf und nu ist sie da und das nicht nur in De.
https://www.tierschutzpartei.de/

Und sie wird die nächsten Jahre nicht kleiner,der trend geht eindeutig zu solchen.


Und um da oben wirklich was zu erreichen brauch es mehr als Leserbriefe,wir brauchen Aktive Politiker aus Jagd Angeln Naturnutzung die auch selbst diesem Nachgehen,sonst wird das nie was.

Daher ne eigene Partei auch wenn man am Anfang drüber lacht......

|wavey:


----------



## Ørret (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Dieses WhatsApp Video von Hockers Rede macht seid ungefähr zwei Wochen die Runde in meinen Verein. Es hat dazu geführt, daß mich Angler die sich sonst nicht die Bohne für solche Sachen interessieren nach Hintergründen dazu gefragt haben.
Das hat mich etwas erstaunt !!!
WhatsApp scheint doch eine Macht zu sein....mehr noch als Facebook und YouTube!!!
Grade die etwas älteren Semester sind nicht unbedingt bei Facebook oder YouTube, aber WhatsApp hat wirklich jeder.
Vielleicht sollte das Anglerboard Team Mal drüber nachdenken ihre Clips auch über WhatsApp zu verbreiten:m

Bis denn....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Da muss Franz ran - ich hab noch Nokia ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Eine professionelle Verbreitung über Whatsapp ist sehr schwierig, es gibt so eine Art Newsletter-System über das man an die eingetragenen Nummern Nachrichten schicken kann, dazu ist aber die Rechtslage in Deutschland derzeit sehr ungünstig. Deswegen haben diese Systeme auch noch keine weite Verbreitung. 

Die nächste Möglichkeit ist eine Whatsapp Gruppe, da ist aber bei 256 Teilnehmern Schluss. Wobei 10 "Multiplikatoren" oft wertvoller sind, als 500 "nur Leser"  

Ich mach mir mal Gedanken, wie man das rechtssicher im privaten Rahmen organisieren kann. 

Inhalte (Videos / Bilder usw.) entsprechend auch für Whatsapp zur Verfügung zu stellen ist nicht das Problem, das mache ich regelmäßig. 

Ich mach mir mal Gedanken, wie man das vernünftig organisatorisch hinkriegen kann.
Das besprechen wir dann aber in einem anderen Thread, um hier nicht ins Offtopic abzugleiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*

Auch nett, CDU Landtagsfraktion, Herr Martin Bäumer  ;-)
"Ich hab die Schnauze voll, ich mag diesen Blödsinn nicht mehr hören"
Ab Minute 1.44 dann zur Ordnung gerufen ;-))
[youtube1]DDbko-Alj04[/youtube1]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler + Jäger leisten größeren Beitrag für Naturschutz als andere*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Klasse Rede vom Kameraden Hocker! :m



Heute mal angeschaut und kann dem nur zustimmen.

Dr.Hocker schafft in wenigen Minuten und Sätzen etwas emotional und zugleich stimmig korrekt rüberzubringen,wozu Frau Dr.seit Jahren nicht Willens oder Kompetenztechnisch schlicht überfordert ist.



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft, das er dem Angesprochenen noch irgendwas an den Kopf wirft... Wasserglas, Schlüsselbund oder so... Nen verfaulter Fisch wäre sogar nen Statement gewesen! :vik:



Bei mehr verfügbarer Redezeit, hätte er ihn wahrscheinlich mit durchaus unschönen Fakten(!) zum Thema NABU  konfrontiert..

Im Gegensatz zu Frau Dr.,dürfte er als Sprecher in seinem Ressort nämlich genau wissen,wer welche Leichen im  Keller liegen hat.




Ukel schrieb:


> Da könnte man glatt auf die Idee kommen, Frau Dr. gegen Herrn Dr. auszutauschen, das würde beim DAFV einen Quantensprung nach oben bringen.



Die Idee hat was..blöd nur,das die Dame nach der bisherigen DAFV  Vorstellung,im Stellenwert normal denkender Lobbyverbände "etwas" gefallen sein dürfte..Ladenhüter.

Bis auf den DAFV,dürfte da keiner Wert auf weitere Lobbyblamagen im Dauerschleifenformat legen.


----------

